# People are stupid.



## sb47 (Nov 26, 2014)

It get several calls a day wanting firewood, Dumb ass don't leave a call back number. (REALLY)
How stupid can you get?


----------



## Chris-PA (Nov 26, 2014)

sb47 said:


> How stupid can you get?


You ever go to a public place and just watch people?


----------



## ponyexpress976 (Nov 26, 2014)

"I just put my last log on the fire. Can you be here in an hour?"


----------



## flyboy553 (Nov 26, 2014)

Most people have caller ID. In fact, it's so common no one leaves their number on my phone either because of it. 

Ted


----------



## jrider (Nov 26, 2014)

Most of those people are probably calling from a cell phone and are assuming your number is a cell as well. This isn't too bright on their part however.


----------



## sb47 (Nov 26, 2014)

jrider said:


> Most of those people are probably calling from a cell phone and are assuming your number is a cell as well. This isn't too bright on their part however.


When you have 20 missed message in a row, how do you know witch is witch?
The ones I do like are the ones that call every five min, That means that like my wood its better then other's they others they have tried, and they leave there number.
When you give a number, there is a rule, you say 123-456-7890 with a pause in between. Not...1234567890.
I have had to replay a message back 10 times just to get the number rite.


----------



## old_soul (Nov 26, 2014)

sb47 said:


> When you have 20 missed message in a row, how do you know witch is witch?
> The ones I do like are the ones that call every five min, That means that like my wood its better then other's they others they have tried, and they leave there number.
> When you give a number, there is a rule, you say 123-456-7890 with a pause in between. Not...1234567890.
> I have had to replay a message back 10 times just to get the number rite.




I hear you on that one.....in the summer I have to make a list and compare messages to the missed incoming calls to figure out what person goes with what number


----------



## Butch(OH) (Nov 26, 2014)

Chris-PA said:


> You ever go to a public place and just watch people?



LOL, Go to a Wall Mart or Kroger store first day of the month,,, good grief!!

RE: Stupid phone messages,

Kinda long story but funny, well I think so anyway??

Back when I had my gunsmithing shop I had a machine on the landline with a very simple and plainly worded recording on the order of " Thank you for calling X Y Z gun repair, we are open XYZ time and XYZ days" Please leave a message or call back during normal business hours" Well, some woman called the shop every day for a week, (shop was open evenings) sometimes 2-3 times a day and screaming bloody murder something to do with her car not being repaired correctly and she was going to sue, her life was ruined bla, bla, bla but never said her name or gave a call back number. Finally after 15 messages she somehow came to her senses enough to realise that she hadnt left any contact information. So she calls back and calmly says that I have ruined her life due to her car not running but she would like me to call her back at bla bla bla. So I call her with intent to tell her what is going on but instead got her answering machine. I dang near hung up but instead I yelled, Hey!! This is XYZ gun repair and I have had your darned gun fixed for over a year! If you dont get you butt down here and pay the bill and get this piece of trash out of my shop I am going to call the sheriff!!!!. Well the phone messages stopped and I figured that was that, but a week later a woman I didn't know shows up and says I understand that there is a gun here that somehow I have become responsible for the repair? I said maybe? Is this you? and I went over to my answering machine and started playing back the tape. I have never seen a face so red in my entire life,, we ended up having a laugh,, maybe a person just had to be there?


----------



## Whitespider (Nov 26, 2014)

I don't leave messages...
*


----------



## lone wolf (Nov 26, 2014)

Whitespider said:


> I don't leave messages...
> *


What is this above?


----------



## farmer steve (Nov 26, 2014)

Whitespider said:


> I don't leave messages...
> *


that's why nobody will bring you wood.


----------



## Dogsout (Nov 26, 2014)

Hence the caption under my picture to the left.


----------



## sb47 (Nov 26, 2014)

My adds have a zip code so they can see what part of town I'm in. I don't give out my address, I leave a number and you call for an appointment, regardless if your a regular or not.
I want to hear your voice and get an idea of who you are before I give out the address.
Besides, I'm not always here, but I do have a security system with 12 cameras running all the time.
Smile when you steal from me. lol
In the summer its hard to conceal so I open carry.
When It's cold but instead of just carrying one, I have several.

People will kill you just to go through your pockets to see if you have anything.
I have a neighbor less then a mile down the street that I went to school with that was murdered in his front yard, so they could steal some scrap metal.
Having a gun may not win the fight, but not having one guaranty's you will.


----------



## olyman (Nov 26, 2014)

farmer steve said:


> that's why nobody will bring you wood.


 ahh, but they did,,earlier this summer,,,,,and lots of it!!!!


----------



## olyman (Nov 26, 2014)

sb47 said:


> My adds have a zip code so they can see what part of town I'm in. I don't give out my address, I leave a number and you call for an appointment, regardless if your a regular or not.
> I want to hear your voice and get an idea of who you are before I give out the address.
> Besides, I'm not always here, but I do have a security system with 12 cameras running all the time.
> Smile when you steal from me. lol
> ...


 SMOKIES!!!!! must be a really rough area!!..dang!!


----------



## svk (Nov 26, 2014)

sb47 said:


> My adds have a zip code so they can see what part of town I'm in. I don't give out my address, I leave a number and you call for an appointment, regardless if your a regular or not.



My local Craigslist covers an area about the size of Indiana. When I post stuff for sale I'll always get the message "wondering if we could stop by and take a look". Sure, you can stop by but please realize its a 4 hour drive LOL. 



sb47 said:


> I want to hear your voice and get an idea of who you are before I give out the address.



Big time! No address given until day of visit. I've had too many people case the place back in the day of newspaper ads.


----------



## HuskStihl (Nov 26, 2014)

If'n i had to have a gun on my person at all times to feel safe, I'd probably move


----------



## sb47 (Nov 26, 2014)

HuskStihl said:


> If'n i had to have a gun on my person at all times to feel safe, I'd probably move


Ever watch the news? There is no safe place anymore.


----------



## blackdogon57 (Nov 26, 2014)

sb47 said:


> When you have 20 missed message in a row, how do you know witch is witch?
> The ones I do like are the ones that call every five min, That means that like my wood its better then other's they others they have tried, and they leave there number.
> When you give a number, there is a rule, you say 123-456-7890 with a pause in between. Not...1234567890.
> I have had to replay a message back 10 times just to get the number rite.


Try answering your phone. A missed call for a firewood business or most service related business is often a missed deal. Callers move on to someone who answers their phone.


----------



## sb47 (Nov 26, 2014)

Crime is up, including personal assaults, and day time is the most active.
Criminals have learned to blend it with the environment, meaning they roam around during the day. 
When a cop sees a gang banger at 3 AM they know there up to no good.
My friend got killed over scrap metal.


----------



## sb47 (Nov 26, 2014)

blackdogon57 said:


> Try answering your phone. A missed call for a firewood business or most service related business is often a missed deal. Callers move on to someone who answers their phone.



That is very true, but when I'm on the saw or slitter, I cant hear it ring or vibrate. 
And sometimes I'll get a message that was sent two days ago and it just now comes through.


----------



## lone wolf (Nov 26, 2014)

sb47 said:


> Crime is up, including personal assaults, and day time is the most active.
> Criminals have learned to blend it with the environment, meaning they roam around during the day.
> When a cop sees a gang banger at 3 AM they know there up to no good.
> My friend got killed over scrap metal.


Gang bangers did it?


----------



## sb47 (Nov 26, 2014)

When I first got started, I programmed all my competitors numbers and names in my phone list.
That way I would know if they were calling and comparing prices.
Little did they know I already knew who they were. lol


----------



## blackdogon57 (Nov 26, 2014)

sb47 said:


> That is very true, but when I'm on the saw or slitter, I cant hear it ring or vibrate.
> And sometimes I'll get a message that was sent two days ago and it just now comes through.


I use noise blocking over the head ear phones attached to my phone when working. Not only do I catch all my calls, I can listen to tunes while I work. If I'm processing firewood I take a step away and answer. Also no messages to return later.


----------



## sb47 (Nov 26, 2014)

I only open carry on my own property, I don't want some rouge cop shooting me when its legal to open carry. I conceal when In public.


----------



## sb47 (Nov 26, 2014)

blackdogon57 said:


> I use noise blocking over the head ear phones attached to my phone when working. Not only do I catch all my calls, I can listen to tunes while I work. If I'm processing firewood I take a step away and answer. Also no messages to return later.


Hell I sell more firewood then I can produce now, I want t stay small. One thing I have learned is that a log is just a log, but when you cut and split it, it becomes a taxable and salable item. I don't want to pay taxes on all of thoes cords a year.


----------



## sb47 (Nov 26, 2014)

During the summer when I open carry on my own property and the DPS or State troupers, or county cops stop by to buy wood, they never ask or say anything about my .357 on my hip.
Not even one time. and they stop in regulatory.


----------



## sb47 (Nov 26, 2014)

old_soul said:


> I hear you on that one.....in the summer I have to make a list and compare messages to the missed incoming calls to figure out what person goes with what number


I do try to stop every 30 min and check my phone, Buy once I'm on a good role, I hate to stop.


----------



## Whitespider (Nov 26, 2014)

HuskStihl said:


> _*If'n i had to have a gun on my person at all times to feel safe, I'd probably move*_


Hmmmm..... I carry daily, it has nothin' to do with "feeling" safe, and it has nothin' to do with where I live.
Goin' armed don't make you safer... I figure gettin' kilt fur lack of shootin' back just ain't right.
*


----------



## sb47 (Nov 26, 2014)

Unless they get the jump on me. Bullets are going to be flying both ways. 
Unless my down range is not safe to do so.


----------



## sb47 (Nov 26, 2014)

Whitespider said:


> Hmmmm..... I carry daily, it has nothin' to do with "feeling" safe, and it has nothin' to do with where I live.
> Goin' armed don't make you safer... I figure gettin' kilt fur lack of shootin' back just ain't right.
> *



I have lived here for 54 years, I ain't goin no where. Unless I hit the lottery. lol


----------



## Whitespider (Nov 26, 2014)

sb47 said:


> _*I have lived here for 54 years...*_


I was in Texas once... no twice.
First time was mid-July in Texarkana... that was the most miserable heat+humidity I've ever experienced.
The second time was also mid-July in the panhandle; on the way out to the job site, at 6:30 AM, the guy on the radio said it was 96° in the shade (or something like that)... I looked out the window of the truck and thought, "how-in-he‼ would he know, there ain't a friggin' tree in a thousand miles‼"

I don't believe I'd move to Texas even if I hit the lottery‼ 
*


----------



## Chris-PA (Nov 26, 2014)

I've driven the same little car since 1999 - I've probably locked the doors maybe a dozen times. I think our house doors all have locks, and I may have the key to one on my ring. Never used it. 

What a shame to live a life in fear.


----------



## brenndatomu (Nov 26, 2014)

Whitespider said:


> I don't leave messages...
> *


So that's _you_!? You sound congested... (quit callin at dinner time!)


----------



## Whitespider (Nov 26, 2014)

But Chris-PA, it ain't about fear...
Heck, I cut the heads off my car/van/truck keys and shove the shank in the ignition... no way to get it out, no way to lose it, the ignition always turns. Somewhere there's a door key I suppose... but I disabled the locks long ago. The car has a trunk key hangin' from the shift lever just in case the button quits workin'... it likely opens the doors, if they locked.
If "fear" is your motivation for goin' armed... you really should reevaluate.
Actually... if'n I'm armed, I have no reason to be afraid...
*


----------



## Chris-PA (Nov 26, 2014)

Whitespider said:


> But Chris-PA, it ain't about fear...
> Heck, I cut the heads off my car/van/truck keys and shove the shank in the ignition... no way to get it out, no way to lose it, the ignition always turns. Somewhere there's a door key I suppose... but I disabled the locks long ago. The car has a trunk key hangin' from the shift lever just in case the button quits workin'... it likely opens the doors, if they locked.
> If "fear" is your motivation for goin' armed... you really should reevaluate.
> *


I wasn't really referring to you, rather other descriptions of fear here.


----------



## Whitespider (Nov 26, 2014)

Oh... my mistake, too quick on the draw (pun intended) I expect.


----------



## Deleted member 83629 (Nov 26, 2014)

my motto if you shoot me you better not miss because if you do your a$$ is mine


----------



## Whitespider (Nov 26, 2014)

jakewells said:


> _*my motto if you shoot me you better not miss because if you do your a$$ is mine*_


That's a darn good motto... but here's a problem.
I once had to fire a shot under extreme duress... and I missed. Thank the lord I did miss, 'cause the shot was unjustified.
I'm a damn good shot with a handgun (call it braggin' if'n ya' want)... but until you're put in a situation... well...
I've since changed my "practice" regime... no $h!t man, it ain't just about hittin' what your lookin' at.
*


----------



## cutforfun (Nov 26, 2014)

sb47 said:


> It get several calls a day wanting firewood, Dumb ass don't leave a call back number. (REALLY)
> How stupid can you get?


You can push 5 I think when listening to a message and it will tall you the number and time the call was made.


----------



## Deleted member 83629 (Nov 26, 2014)

no way to leave a message on my home phone no caller id i have two rotary phones in the house and one in the shed.
i have a cell phone though that has caller id/voicemail on it.


----------



## olyman (Nov 27, 2014)

Whitespider said:


> Hmmmm..... I carry daily, it has nothin' to do with "feeling" safe, and it has nothin' to do with where I live.
> Goin' armed don't make you safer... I figure gettin' kilt fur lack of shootin' back just ain't right.
> *


----------



## olyman (Nov 27, 2014)

jakewells said:


> my motto if you shoot me you better not miss because if you do your a$$ is mine


 straight.......


----------



## slowp (Nov 27, 2014)

Hope you wear a gun on each side so your back doesn't get screwed up. Then add one of those bandoliers and a cowboy hat. Carry a flag along too, maybe two of them. You'll need a huge American one and then maybe a Don't Tread On Me (both which have been bastardized) or if you really want to look scary, a Confederate flag--white sheets are optional. 

Now, back to the OP, I'd also add to my answering machine, please speak slowly and leave your phone number. I hate having to replay a phone message over and over while trying to understand the phone number gibberish.


----------



## firebrick43 (Nov 27, 2014)

slowp said:


> Hope you wear a gun on each side so your back doesn't get screwed up. Then add one of those bandoliers and a cowboy hat. Carry a flag along too, maybe two of them. You'll need a huge American one and then maybe a Don't Tread On Me (both which have been bastardized) or if you really want to look scary, a Confederate flag--white sheets are optional.
> 
> Now, back to the OP, I'd also add to my answering machine, please speak slowly and leave your phone number. I hate having to replay a phone message over and over while trying to understand the phone number gibberish.




WTH. How do you dislike a post olyman??

Slowp, you know that "A fear of weapons is a sign of retarded sexual and emotional maturity."

Further more, really, you have to bring the confederate flag and KKK into it??? Here in indiana I am a proud Yankee. My great great grand daddy and his brothers fought the rebels and we are proud of of constitutional right to bear arms, concealed or on our hip.


----------



## Brian B. (Nov 27, 2014)

Barack Obama, SECOND TERM..

Yes, PEOPLE ARE STUPID


----------



## svk (Nov 27, 2014)

firebrick43 said:


> WTH. How do you dislike a post olyman??



She wrote that into her signature. It's not actually him. 




firebrick43 said:


> Slowp, you know that "A fear of weapons is a sign of retarded sexual and emotional maturity."
> 
> Further more, really, you have to bring the confederate flag and KKK into it???


She tries to stir the pot regardless of who is involved. Drag in whatever possible to attempt to justify her sorry position. 



firebrick43 said:


> Here in indiana I am a proud Yankee.
> My great great grand daddy and his brothers fought the rebels and we are proud of of constitutional right to bear arms, concealed or on our hip.


+1
My great-great-great-great uncle served in the infantry for the Union. Fortunately my aunt put together a nice write up on him to pass down through the generations.


----------



## sunfish (Nov 27, 2014)

sb47 said:


> Ever watch the news? There is no safe place anymore.


I leave the keys in both trucks, 4 wheeler & tractors here at home. House and shop usually unlocked.

Have also just about stopped watching the news...


----------



## svk (Nov 27, 2014)

I lock things. My dad always said "locks keep honest people honest". 

I've got insurance for high dollar items. But heirlooms normally don't have much value and money can't replace them.


----------



## sunfish (Nov 27, 2014)

I'm self employed. Got real tired of answering the phone & hate answering machines, so took the number off the web site.
If you want to contact me, send an email. Easy to reply when I have time and I have a detailed record.


----------



## sb47 (Nov 27, 2014)

Six shot group at 50 yards with a Rugger security six with 6" barrel, hand held, no bench shooting.
170gr.FMJ H-110 at 16.1gr.


----------



## Whitespider (Nov 27, 2014)

That's some fine shootin' sb47, some real fine shootin'‼
Even Dirty Harry would haf'ta acknowledge it 
*


----------



## Whitespider (Nov 27, 2014)

slowp said:


> _*...a Confederate flag--white sheets are optional.*_


You've got some real issues girl... have you sought professional help??
I can hook ya' up...
*


----------



## sb47 (Nov 27, 2014)

Whitespider said:


> That's some fine shootin' sb47, some real fine shootin'‼
> Even Dirty Harry would haf'ta acknowledge it
> *


Thanks man, that was my first .357 I bought over 30 years ago, and she still shoots just as good after thousands of rounds run through it.
I have a .357 with a 4" and I cant hit **** with it. Go figure.


----------



## unclemoustache (Nov 27, 2014)

sb47 said:


> Six shot group at 50 yards with a Rugger security six with 6" barrel, hand held, no bench shooting.
> 170gr.FMJ H-110 at 16.1gr.



Dang! Fine shootin' indeed!


----------



## sb47 (Nov 27, 2014)

Now my avatar is a Henry lever goldenboy 100 rounds at 100 yards with scope and on a bench, and yes thats a thin dime for size reference.
And I used Remington cheap green and yellow rounds.


----------



## sb47 (Nov 27, 2014)

Funny how some guns just shoot better then others. I think it has more to do with how well the gun fits you.
I got a Taurus millennium Pro 9mm that shoots like chit. I'd be lucky to hit the ground with it. lol


----------



## Whitespider (Nov 27, 2014)

sb47 said:


> _*Funny how some guns just shoot better then others.*_


*LOL*
I have an old three-screw Ruger Super Blackhawk I shoot bowling pins at 100 yards with (I miss a few, of course), but I can't hit a beer can at 20 yards to save my soul. But then my 5-inch S&W M29 will never miss a beer can at 50 yards, yet I can't hit a car door at 100 yards... go figure. My Colt .357 shoots like dog crap with any bullet except one, which has to be cast with a specific alloy (shrug). And then I've got an ancient break-top .38 S&W I picked up for (no $h!t) 5 bucks, and it shoots anything near into the same hole. There just ain't no figuring it...
*


----------



## sb47 (Nov 27, 2014)

I do all my own reloading, and I have found that the slightest difference in powder and powder weight can make a tremendous difference.
I really like the H-110 works in my hand guns the best. 
When I do match rounds, everything gets weighed, bullet, powder cases and primers. Even the length of the casing and the crimp make a big difference. Even the primer depth can also make a difference.
Even after making a bullet, I weigh them for consistency. 
Plinkers don't mater, there just for fun and don't require all the steps as a match grade bullet does.
I only plink with .22 anymore, big rounds cost too much and beat you up.


----------



## Whitespider (Nov 27, 2014)

Hmmmmm....... I don't plink with the .22... costs too much... I cast all my own bullets, makes plinkin' with a center-fire cheaper.
I've never found the actual propellent used, or the amount of it, makes much difference... the gun either likes the bullet or it don't.
*


----------



## CRThomas (Nov 27, 2014)

People call me they want a rank of firewood I say I don't sell bulk firewood they call every day I tell them the same thing


----------



## svk (Nov 27, 2014)

Whitespider said:


> I've never found the actual propellent used, or the amount of it, makes much difference... the gun either likes the bullet or it don't.
> *


I've noticed the complete opposite in centerfire rifles. Same gun, same bullet but different powders and amounts. One throws 3" groups and another throws 1" groups.


----------



## Whitespider (Nov 27, 2014)

svk said:


> _*I've noticed the complete opposite in centerfire rifles.*_


Ain't what I've seen... as long as the propellant is appropriate for the cartridge and and bullet weight, it don't matter cold owl squat.
Now... which primer you use with that propellant/cartridge/bullet will matter.
I ain't playin' 'round with powder charges, I want max velocity... I use the powder that gives me that, and adjust what else I need to keep it.
Start with a bullet the firearm likes, work up the maximum load (using case head expansion method), and then start swappin' primers and changin' seating depth.
*


----------



## svk (Nov 27, 2014)

Whitespider said:


> Ain't what I've seen... as long as the propellant is appropriate for the cartridge and and bullet weight, it don't matter cold owl squat.
> Now... which primer you use with that propellant/cartridge/bullet will matter.
> I ain't playin' 'round with powder charges, I want max velocity... I use the powder that gives me that, and adjust what else I need to keep it.
> Start with a bullet the firearm likes, work up the maximum load (using case head expansion method), and then start swappin' primers and changin' seating depth.
> *


Check the Nosler reloading manuals. They indicate which volume of charge was the most accurate for each powder and also the most accurate powder 
tested. 

If I'm hunting something that can hurt me I want the highest velocity possible. Otherwise I'd happily sacrifice a little speed for increased accuracy. Increased barrel life and less recoil are also benefits.


----------



## svk (Nov 27, 2014)

I will agree certain rifles have an appetite for specific bullets also but in my experience powder was more important to accuracy.


----------



## Whitespider (Nov 27, 2014)

svk said:


> _*Check the Nosler reloading manuals.*_


I have that. They used the same primer and seating depth for all charges... so what does that say??
*


----------



## svk (Nov 27, 2014)

Whitespider said:


> I have that. They used the same primer and seating depth for all charges... so what does that say??
> *


Uniformity. Certainly this is another thing that you can tailor to your gun/load. I've used this manual to put .300 win mag groups under a dime at 100 yards. That's sufficient for me. 

If you are building match grade ammo there's a zillion more variables to take in to consideration.


----------



## sb47 (Nov 27, 2014)

My next gun I think I'm going with the .308, Don't know witch brand yet but I'm still looking.
But powder loads do make a big difference in burn time and barrel length.
Using too much slow burning powder in a short barrel length. leaves behind to much powder residue witch can make followup shots not as accurate.
Same goes with long guns, you want the powder burn at just the rite time so when the bullet leaves the barrel, all the powder is completely burned up.
All powders burn at a different rate. Some burn from the outside inward letting the charge get smaller as the charge gets smaller.
Some rifle powders have little holes in them that make the powder burn from the out side inward and from the inside outward.
this keeps the same charge burning at the same rate all the way down the barrel.
I have some .357 pistols and rifles and the same charge will make one shoot better then the other.
And the myth that loading your big bullets because you make your own bullets is false.
A box of primers alone cost over 40 bucks for a box of 1000, then you have to factor in the larger powder load.
When .22 were hard to find, I walked into a Gander mountain store they had 10 cases of Remington .22 with 20 bricks in each.
I grabbed a cart and picked up 10 cases and walked to the counter. I asked do you match other competitors prices and she said yes we do.
Little did she know I was just across the street at Academy and bought a brick for 9 dollars a brick. I showed her the recipe, she rang it up and I walked out of the store with 100,000 rounds if .22 for 1800 dollars.
big score for me, I have enough .22's to last a lifetime.
A case of 10 hundred primers 0 primers at 40 dollars a brick would cost 4000 dollars.
I'll be pinking my .22 till I die.
You see my avatar shooting 100 rounds at 100 yards with these rounds.
I can shoot at small game and do quite well with cheap bullets.
I hit a sparrow at 125 yards almost every time.
you'll be surprised what a .22 can do with the rite ammo.
Some guns just like the rite ammo.
You have to experiment to see what works best.


----------



## unclemoustache (Nov 27, 2014)

All right - who hijacked the thread?

Not that I mind - it's always awesome to talk guns.


----------



## sb47 (Nov 27, 2014)

Well it started off about stupid people calling wanting wood but not leaving no call back number. But the threads tend to migrate into something else. and I don't mind a bit, just as long as everyone shows respects and doesn't start arguing. And I'd have to blame myself for taking the thread off track buy saying I open carry.
So Blame me if you will. lol


----------



## sb47 (Nov 27, 2014)

I generally just shoot targets anymore. I hunted a lot as a youngster, did my share if killing animals, justified or not.
But with age and wisdom I came to the conclusion that if I can hit a dime at 100 yards, unless its a pest or I'm hungered, whats the point?
As long as when I fire I hear ding from hitting the target, I'm happy.

Now Tannerite has become the new fun toy! lol


----------



## svk (Nov 27, 2014)

Took my oldest son to Bass Pro to look at youth rifles today. He's turning 10 this spring which means he can do apprentice hunter in MN (hunt big game with an adult within arms reach). Looked at Savage, Ruger, and Renington bolt models. Rem priced way too high, Savage had much better balance than Ruger (despite me being a big Ruger fan). Think a Savage might be coming for Christmas or birthday....


----------



## sb47 (Nov 27, 2014)

Lets make this clear, I don't intend to shoot 100,000 rounds of .22's But you can bet they make a good Christmas gifts to my gun lovers.
I give away about 7 or 8 bricks a year to those that love there .22's


----------



## zogger (Nov 28, 2014)

sb47 said:


> Well it started off about stupid people calling wanting wood but not leaving no call back number. But the threads tend to migrate into something else. and I don't mind a bit, just as long as everyone shows respects and doesn't start arguing. And I'd have to blame myself for taking the thread off track buy saying I open carry.
> So Blame me if you will. lol



I got a funny similar to your avatar pic.

Used to go to a municipal cop run range about twice a week give or take. One day, the pistol side is full up, so I mosey over to the hundred yard range with my dan wesson six inch 44. Guy next to me had some hunting rifle with a scope, I forget now what it was. So first round we go down and look, I got a better group with a lot of tens! Second and third rounds I am warmed up better and even tighter! By then, I got like half a dozen cops standing right there just staring at me, look at the target, then watch me. 

I guess they never considered some long haired dude could squeeze 'em off...


----------



## sb47 (Nov 28, 2014)

I was at a shooting range in an old sand pit where the local cops would come out and shoot. 
This is a range where you can set up what ever targets you felt like it, not gust paper.
I'm out there with my security six and about ten cops showed up the practice.
After about 30 min they asked me how I shoot so well. I said with a smile, you should see me on a good day.
I was hitting coke cans at 50 yards, they were hitting dirt at 20 yards. 
They got pissed and left. lol


----------



## sb47 (Nov 28, 2014)

The best advice I can give you hold or snuggle up to your gun "EXACTLY" the same way every time.
Everything you do when you shoot, is to do it consistently every time.
And then some are just naturally good at it.
Problem is you can shoot them first to see if it fits you.
I got guns that cant miss, and i have guns that you cant hit the ground with.
Woman are very good shots, they just point and shoot. And with years of pointing there finger at you, there good at it.


----------



## sb47 (Nov 28, 2014)

Not to brag but I once shoot a quarter at 100 yards with my Rugger free hand and put a hole dead center. Didn't even split the side.
Thats was when the cops left the range. lol
I'm trying to find the picture but I dont know where it is. I still have the quarter somewhere as a good lock charm.


----------



## sb47 (Nov 28, 2014)

I just stripped down my millennium pro PT 111 and reassembled it in under 28 sec.
Thats with clip in but no bullets. To bad this gun don't shoot worth a damn, Field stripping it it fast and easy.
The one thing I dislike is it only has single action trigger. I think that tends to through me off a bit.


----------



## kevin j (Nov 28, 2014)

If I think I might need a gun someplace I don't go there.

I do carry a gun for the same reasons as having house insurance : very minuscule chance that I would find myself in a situation that I never ever expected to need it, but when needed it would be critical. 

Edit to clarify


----------



## lone wolf (Nov 28, 2014)

sb47 said:


> My next gun I think I'm going with the .308, Don't know witch brand yet but I'm still looking.
> But powder loads do make a big difference in burn time and barrel length.
> Using too much slow burning powder in a short barrel length. leaves behind to much powder residue witch can make followup shots not as accurate.
> Same goes with long guns, you want the powder burn at just the rite time so when the bullet leaves the barrel, all the powder is completely burned up.
> ...


What 22 rifle is that?


----------



## Whitespider (Nov 28, 2014)

kevin j said:


> _*I carry a gun for the very minuscule chance that I would find myself in a situation that I never ever expected to need it.*_


I carry a gun for the same reason I carry a pocket knife and credit card, for the same reason all my vehicles have a stowed spare tire, a roll of TP in the glove box, a Bic lighter in the ash tray, and a couple of blankets folded up under the seat... so I'm never in a situation where I wished I had one. It's not complicated, it's simple preparedness, basic common sense... nothin' more than that.
*


----------



## Chris-PA (Nov 28, 2014)

We've all had Walter Mitty daydreams about how we'll be prepared and save the day when some big emergency happens. But you won't. When something major happens, chances are very high that not only won't you react, you'll never even see it coming, never even think of looking for it there. If you're even functioning afterwards, the preparation you'll need most will be mental. Some things and tools could be useful - blankets, etc. Guns and shooting are fun, but a hand gun is way down on my list of likely useful items, well below a roll of TP - the multitool I like to wear is far more likely to come in handy.

That is my direct experience of emergencies, one of which left me dead for all practical purposes - the look on the EMT's face in the ambulance told me the odds. That was 24 years ago, before wife, kids and home, so this is all bonus time for me. The other emergencies which involved loved ones and others were the same - never saw it coming.


----------



## Idahonative (Nov 28, 2014)

Whitespider said:


> I carry a gun for the same reason I carry a pocket knife and credit card, for the same reason all my vehicles have a stowed spare tire, a roll of TP in the glove box, a Bic lighter in the ash tray, and a couple of blankets folded up under the seat... so I'm never in a situation where I wished I had one. It's not complicated, it's simple preparedness, basic common sense... nothin' more than that.
> *



Agree. No illusions of saving the day. Like you said, just basic common sense. Hope for the best and prepare for the worst.


----------



## olyman (Nov 28, 2014)

firebrick43 said:


> WTH. How do you dislike a post olyman??
> 
> .


 I dont know, how do I??? know why she posts that????


----------



## olyman (Nov 28, 2014)

Brian B. said:


> Barack Obama, SECOND TERM..
> 
> Yes, PEOPLE ARE STUPID


  exceedingly.....blind as bats.. pied piper...


----------



## firebrick43 (Nov 28, 2014)

Chris-PA said:


> We've all had Walter Mitty daydreams about how we'll be prepared and save the day when some big emergency happens. But you won't. When something major happens, chances are very high that not only won't you react, you'll never even see it coming, never even think of looking for it there. If you're even functioning afterwards, the preparation you'll need most will be mental. Some things and tools could be useful - blankets, etc. Guns and shooting are fun, but a hand gun is way down on my list of likely useful items, well below a roll of TP - the multitool I like to wear is far more likely to come in handy.
> 
> That is my direct experience of emergencies, one of which left me dead for all practical purposes - the look on the EMT's face in the ambulance told me the odds. That was 24 years ago, before wife, kids and home, so this is all bonus time for me. The other emergencies which involved loved ones and others were the same - never saw it coming.



The above is is true, but if you train regularly and correctly you ca change your odds. 

When I was in USMC bootcamp we did a lot of hand to hand combat training. 
In high school if I was fighting ,which I hated and still due, if it was a purely physical thing i would typically win due to being 6' tall 215lbs and farm tough muscles. Then one day a scrawny 90lbs worked me over good. 

I hated the hand to hand combat training. We practiced slowly on each other for hours a day. Throwing each other to the ground(padded with mulch). I hated it. 

Fast forward a few years I was setting in a bar, drinking sprite as I was the DD. A behemoth of a man assaulted me and without any thought I had his hand in a painful control hold. I was surprised as much as he was I think but I was able to make that 325 6'4" man cry like a little girl. I did exactly what I was trained to do. After kneeing him in the face and breaking his nose, my friend and I advanced in the other direction in an expedient manner(cue Charlie Daniels uneasy rider, literally). Found out minutes later that my "buddy" was hitting on this guys girl and he confused me with his friend. 

Another year latter I was assaulted/attempted pick pocketed? In town. Next thing I know the degenerates skull was bouncing off the sidewalk and I had my knee in his throat. Again, training was automatic. 

In reading I found that even the shape of the targets on the rifle range has a purpose. In early ww2 the navy psychologist realized that most men have a natural aversion to killing another man. The estimated when a man was thrown into combat that only 30 percent of the time would a man place his sights on the enemy and pull the trigger. Most would shoot over the enemies head. This was subconscious. Just by switching from round targets to human silhouette targets they raised this average to well over 50 percent. 
Unfortunately the army did not listen,want to know, or cared until officers noticed whole entrenched platoons opening up on VC advancing across open rice patties and getting point blank before being shot, all the while the jungle back drop was trimmed by machine gun and rifle fire 8 to 10 feet up. 

Police nationally have a 6% rate of hitting their target. Your average patrolman shoots about two boxes in training every year after leaving the academy. Some such as NYC officers it's more like 25 shots. The success of officers that receive much more training such as swat or gun enthusiast officers that shoot on their own have much higher odds of hitting their target. 

So if your preparing, train and not just plain slow fire target training but using correct handling and shooting from cover and reloads. Just popping off as many rounds as you can as fast as you can is useless as well. 

If you can't train maybe you should be carrying a 357 snubbie. It's been found that even if you don't hit your target, anyone but the most hopped up junkie or hardened combat veteran and advance into the spectacular and horrific muzzle blast of a 357.


----------



## sb47 (Nov 28, 2014)

Your not going to be able to prepare for everything, cuz you never know where its coming from. That part is true.
But failing to do any training almost guaranties you'll lose.
It's called mussel memory, If I blindfolded you and asked you to do a task, if I asked you to touch your nose, you could do it blindfolded. If i asked you to do many tasks you could do them blindfolded.
The point is, the more practice you do the more mussel memory you have and it becomes automatic and you don't have to guess or think about it. 
So prepare or not thats your choice. Its called training, and the more you do it, the better you get at it.


----------



## Chris-PA (Nov 28, 2014)

The issue is what you spend your time preparing for. I'd like to have combat training, but at this point it would take more of an investment than I can spare the time and money for. I believe there are many things heading our way and much to be prepared for. Guns and fighting are only going to be useful for a small number of those, and one can try to avoid them, so I'll spend my efforts in other areas. Things like heating my home without (much) in the way of fossil fuels, preparing for food and power shortages, etc. The weapons and abilities I have with them will have to suffice if needed, because I can't risk being less prepared for more likely eventualities.


----------



## Whitespider (Nov 28, 2014)

Hmmmmm.....
Forget about fighting for a moment, a firearm and the ammunition it carries is still a pretty handy piece to have with you. It can be used as a hammer, the lever for a tourniquet, to start a fire, cauterize a wound, simply make a hole in something, a location signal, to harvest something to eat, and at least a dozen more. Self defense (from man or beast) is just the icing on the cake.

Now let's talk about preparing for what's "_heading our way_"... I once heard a (so called) expert say you have three days before you'll need to defend what you have. Just three days... three days without food and water is the turning point for most humans... at three days even the most honorable of men will become panicked and desperate. If you believe you can just "_avoid_" confrontation when, or if, the $h!t does hit the fan... your a fool.

Still, that ain't what I'm talkin' 'bout. I'm talkin' day-to-day preparedness... like carrying a pocket knife or credit card. I ain't talkin' about surviving a nuclear winter (that's a different sort of preparedness), I'm talkin' 'bout gettin' done what needs doing now... this very minute.
*


----------



## Chris-PA (Nov 28, 2014)

A hammer?

Thanks - I'll be laughing about that one for a whole.

EDIT: Is there a particular gun you prefer for framing? How about roofing?


----------



## Whitespider (Nov 28, 2014)

Chris-PA said:


> _*A hammer?*_


Well... yeah...
I prefer the 7½ inch barreled single-action hog-leg for framing... the longer barrel puts more power into the striking grip frame when driving longer nails.
Roofing depends on the decking... but most of the time any snub-nose will get the job done.
Ring-shank nails get a bit tricky... sometimes just gettin' them started and finish with a rock is better.

Honestly though, my comment wasn't referring to a "nail" hammer... but, whatever...
*


----------



## CRThomas (Nov 28, 2014)

sb47 said:


> Ever watch the news? There is no safe place anymore.


I live in a area that we have no proplem except for stealing we don't lock doors. All the time since we have 5 police living in less than a mile. About 50 % of the people carry guns I've carried a gun for 60 years. We are all farmers and country folks


----------



## hupte (Nov 28, 2014)

olyman said:


> I dont know, how do I??? know why she posts that????


i would like to know why...


----------



## unclemoustache (Nov 28, 2014)

sb47 said:


> Well it started off about stupid people calling wanting wood but not leaving no call back number. But the threads tend to migrate into something else. and I don't mind a bit, just as long as everyone shows respects and doesn't start arguing. And I'd have to blame myself for taking the thread off track buy saying I open carry.
> So Blame me if you will. lol




I'm not likely to blame anyone that can shoot so much better than me!! 

.


----------



## sb47 (Nov 29, 2014)

When getting for a disaster you can for see, Stealth is the way to go. Shooting guns can be heard for a long way.
Bow hunt if you can, and save the ammo when you really need it.
Dont burn wood unless thats all you have, and keep the fire small. a fire can be smelled and seen from a long way.
If you have a bunker in you home. loot your own house, so people can see its already been picked over.
Always have a bug out plan and supplies along several routs, just in case.

The trick is to not let anyone know your there.

There are a lot of ways to prepare for a disaster, lets hope we prep for the rite one.


----------



## CRThomas (Dec 4, 2014)

[QUOTE="sb47, post: 5055199, member: 6628


----------



## Chris-PA (Dec 5, 2014)

sb47 said:


> When getting for a disaster you can for see, Stealth is the way to go. Shooting guns can be heard for a long way.
> Bow hunt if you can, and save the ammo when you really need it.
> Dont burn wood unless thats all you have, and keep the fire small. a fire can be smelled and seen from a long way.
> If you have a bunker in you home. loot your own house, so people can see its already been picked over.
> ...


There are many kinds of disasters - the advice you give is only useful in a small subset of those.


----------



## Whitespider (Dec 5, 2014)

Chris-PA said:


> _*There are many kinds of disasters -*_


Yeah... no kiddin'... I ran out'a beer, smokes, and cash all at the same time once‼
*


----------



## Chris-PA (Dec 5, 2014)

Whitespider said:


> Yeah... no kiddin'... I ran out'a beer, smokes, and cash all at the same time once‼
> *


Rock bottom!


----------



## 066blaster (Dec 5, 2014)

I like my 12 gauge and buck shot for disaster prep. You open that door and you get 00 buck to the gut. I actually started prepping a little with the ebola scare. Even a little prepping can go a long way. Spent about$ 500 on food to store away. And ammo, lots of ammo.


----------



## 066blaster (Dec 5, 2014)

Here's a little tip for epidemic survival. Spray paint" we have it stay out"on your doors. Wrap caution tape around your house, and throw your sh#t out by your entryways and maybe some fake blood.


----------



## unclemoustache (Dec 5, 2014)

Whitespider said:


> Yeah... no kiddin'... I ran out'a beer, smokes, and cash all at the same time once‼
> *





Chris-PA said:


> Rock bottom!




Not quite - running out of toilet paper is rock bottom.


----------



## unclemoustache (Dec 5, 2014)

066blaster said:


> Here's a little tip for epidemic survival. Spray paint" we have it stay out"on your doors. Wrap caution tape around your house, and throw your sh#t out by your entryways and maybe some fake blood.




What the heck???????????????


----------



## 066blaster (Dec 5, 2014)

unclemoustache said:


> What the heck???????????????


This is to keep people away from you and your family. So people don't try to get in and steal your supplies. Or expose you to whatever the sickness is. I have 7 kids so I have put a lot of thought into protecting them.


----------



## sb47 (Dec 6, 2014)

066blaster said:


> This is to keep people away from you and your family. So people don't try to get in and steal your supplies. Or expose you to whatever the sickness is. I have 7 kids so I have put a lot of thought into protecting them.




I see a hole in your prep thinking when it comes to this kind of pandemic. 
The government will declare marshal law and send in the army and police agencies and force you out of your home. 
One home at a time and block by block and ship everyone infected to one of the thousands of holding camps they have built over the last 10 years. The camps will be filled way over capacity and you will most likely die there.
If you plan to try and bunker down in one place, it would be easy to just kill you or wait you out.
No mater how many guns you have and how much ammo you have, a small family cant defend a bunker very long.
In a pandemic, you need to stay mobile and stealthy.
Of course all of this depends on where you live.

The bunker in method is good for lots of emergencies but not all.
Information would be critical and determining if that information is real or propaganda. 
I mainly just prep for natural disasters and things like power outages, hurricanes, ice storms and things like that.
But I do have a weak bug out plan.

During hurricane Ike I sat here and bunker down and watched the hoards of people try to leave the city all at the same time.
ALL highways were locked down and everyone was trapped on the interstates.
Thats why I'm a back road kind of guy, I googal and map out back roads on my trips, just so I can learn where all theses back roads go. I've been back roading my whole life, and gettin pretty good at it.


----------



## 066blaster (Dec 6, 2014)

sb47 said:


> I see a hole in your prep thinking when it comes to this kind of pandemic.
> The government will declare marshal law and send in the army and police agencies and force you out of your home.
> One home at a time and block by block and ship everyone infected to one of the thousands of holding camps they have built over the last 10 years. The camps will be filled way over capacity and you will most likely die there.
> If you plan to try and bunker down in one place, it would be easy to just kill you or wait you out.
> ...


I'm thinking if stuff gets really bad everything will crumble. Everyone will quit going to work. Police and military will shut down also. Also too many sick people to move or quarantine. Just my theory. I have too many people to stay mobile. Also have thought someone could start your house on fire if you don't help them. I hope things never get that bad.


----------



## Chris-PA (Dec 6, 2014)

Preparation is great - I don't want to be a burden on others from having not prepared. But prepare for what? 

I am expecting something quite different from what is being described here. I expect a long decay of the the society lasting many generations, punctuated by events that might feel quite catastrophic at the time. Some of the tips here might be useful short term, but you won't be able to outlast events that take lifetimes holed up in a bunker, and you cannot eat guns. 

Your best defence is to be a valued part of a community, someone who is known to have skills that are useful to others, and to have built relationships that last. The rest of this stuff is frankly absurd.


----------



## Whitespider (Dec 6, 2014)

sb47 said:


> _*I see a hole in your prep thinking when it comes to this kind of pandemic.
> The government will declare marshal law and send in the army...*_


Way, way, way to many assumptions on your part...
You're assuming the government would still be in operation...
You're assuming there would still be a healthy army and police force...
You're assuming the army and police would obey such orders...
You're assuming there would be means and infrastructure to "ship" everyone to a "camp"...
Stay mobile and stealthy?? Maybe... maybe not. What if the cause of the pandemic is raining from the sky??

Not that it's a bad idea to have a plan, but those who make it through any sort of emergency unscathed are the ones able to remain calm, clear-headed, focused, and above all... are flexible and adaptable, even on a second-to-second basis when required. If your plan is to just "bug out"... well, even a deer won't run from noise until it visually identifies it as a threat... blindly running can turn out to be the equivalent of jumping from the frying pan into the fire.
All the weaponry, food, water and whatnot won't be worth cold owl squat if you ain't able to mentally deal with the situation.

Although, I agree with Chris-PA, rather than some sort of pandemic, nuclear winter, alien evasion, or some such... we're much more likely to see a collapse of society _as we know it_. Think more along the lines of The Great Depression (only worse), forget about Ebola...
*


----------



## firebrick43 (Dec 6, 2014)

I agree with Spidey. The average household only has 3.5 days of food. The grocery store only has 2 days. Some inner city folks only have today's. Watching the news during the huge blizzard in western New York a few weeks ago, it seemed as they were interviewing folks stranded that most of them were out trying to get food even though their was major coverage that the storm was coming????

In less than 5 days in a minor interruption in fuel production, or hundreds of other systems nation wide will cause looting and rioting, compounding things worse. I am sorry to say if you live within 2 days walking distance of a major city your probably screwed. And by the time you realize you need out there will be no driving possible to bug out either. Roads and highways will be littered with abandoned cars and anything moving will be attacked. Good luck hunting or fishing as well anywhere but the most remote corners of Alaska or Rockies. Again every poor white trash meth head that's to lazy to prepare but thinks their a hunter will be out shooting anything that moves.

Think what interruption in the drug supply will do? Millions of junkies going through withdrawal. What will they do?

The only solution to me is groups or families of individuals that are prepared mentally for challenges and will stick together. A family of four can not stand watch 24/7. A group of ten+ can.


----------



## 066blaster (Dec 6, 2014)

Chris-PA said:


> Preparation is great - I don't want to be a burden on others from having not prepared. But prepare for what?
> 
> I am expecting something quite different from what is being described here. I expect a long decay of the the society lasting many generations, punctuated by events that might feel quite catastrophic at the time. Some of the tips here might be useful short term, but you won't be able to outlast events that take lifetimes holed up in a bunker, and you cannot eat guns.
> 
> Your best defence is to be a valued part of a community, someone who is known to have skills that are useful to others, and to have built relationships that last. The rest of this stuff is frankly absurd.


If there would have been 50 confirmed cases of ebola in the U.S. There would have been mass hysteria. I'm not sure how long you would need to stay in. What if it's 10 below zero? You can't really be mobile. I remember the day of the 9/11 attack, by 2 in the afternoon the gas stations were packed, and everyone was buyin gas cans at the store. People react fast. I guess I try to prepare for whatever threat is imminent. 

If it's a pandemic, while everyone else is out getting supplies , possibly exposing them selves to the sickness. I am in my house deciding what to make for supper. And I bought good food for my supply. Not just flour and noodles. And we will be drinking tang not plain water. Tang has vitamins in it.


----------



## sb47 (Dec 6, 2014)

Whitespider said:


> Way, way, way to many assumptions on your part...
> You're assuming the government would still be in operation...
> You're assuming there would still be a healthy army and police force...
> You're assuming the army and police would obey such orders...
> ...




As I said, it would all depend on the epidemic or pandemic that happens and how the country reacts to it.
When Ike was coming in, I knew I was going to bunker down in my own home because I was prepared for it. 
This was just after Rita hit New Orleans and I saw what happened there. 
So I prepped a few days ahead of Ike and was ready.
I spent 14 days without electricity, but I had 200 gallons of fuel and 2 generators a pantry full of food and all my laundry was done, before it came in. 
Meanwhile, while I'm sitting at home with my genny going and watching everyone go crazy trying to flea the city was serial. 
All interstates and HWY's were jammed shut and looked like a parking lot, and people had nothing with them and no where to go.
My mother and step dad decided to head to Little-rock, It took them 37 hours to drive from Houston to Little rock.
She actually melted the break light covers on her car because she sat idling in traffic. It took over 24 hours for them to drive from Houston to Brenham Tx witch is normally an hour to an hour and 15 min drive. 
Cell phones were down because everyone was trying to make calls. Land lines were dead and pay phones don't really exist anymore.
I sat here and watched the whole thing unfold while I was BBQing watching movies and TV everyone else was panicking. 
Tought me a good lessen on staying prepped for at least two weeks at all times and longer if I see something coming.
I am already prepped for an ice storm this winter and with wood for heat I should be fine.
In fact we've had ice storms before that lasted for several days and you couldn't go anywhere, even if you wanted to. 

But spidy is rite, There would have to be a healthy army and government to pull off Marshal law and there would be some that refused to take those orders. 
After all the army and police are made up of people just like you and me. 
Depending on the disaster, would dictate what action one should take.
Not many people could bug out on foot and survive very long.
My own brother would not make it long with out all his meds even if he had everything else.


----------



## firebrick43 (Dec 6, 2014)

sb47 said:


> Not many people could bug out on foot and survive very long.
> My own brother would not make it long with out all his meds even if he had everything else.



That's why I only gave them two days, if even that. I have done 40 miles with an 80 pound pack and a machine gun in hills while in the Corps. Many people think that's it's impossible? Easy math, 4 miles an hour, break every two hours to change socks and piss. Break for 30 mins for lunch. 12-14 hours your done. Wouldn't want to do it again or back to back. Did you know man is capable of running a horse to death. Not in short burst of speed but can run farther over a day than any other animal on earth. That is if good shape and mentally prepared. I could easily do 25 miles now with a 50lbs pack but most would be hard pressed to make it 5 without anything on.

Last winter the neighbors step daughter had the front wheel fall off her blazer about a mile from the house. She had known it was going out for weeks yet still drove 60 miles to his house. It was about 20 degrees out. It was 11pm and Saturday so it wasn't getting fixed that night anyhow so to teach her a lesson I told him, make her walk to the house. We had to go get her because she had no jacket and was wearing flip flops! That is the best thing about it all. You don't have to worry about millions of others for to long. The stupid will perish very quickly.


----------



## 066blaster (Dec 6, 2014)

I think a pandemic is worst case scenario. If it's any other disaster I believe people would be willing to help one another. If it's a sickness every person outside your house is a possible threat. 

Weather related disasters are short term and more of an inconvenience, or you can evacuate the area..A pandemic could last month's or years.


----------



## Odog (Dec 6, 2014)

There's also the difference in geographic locations to consider. Here in southern Idaho, we don't have many big cities, a big city to me is 15,000 people. We are small town (100 - 2000) people. Prepping for a disaster for me is food, water, ammo, and fuel. In the event of an EMP horse travel is avaliable. Plenty of meat standing around too. Our county has almost 3:1 ratio of dairy cows to people. That's in the hundreds of thousand cows in one county. Also lots of natural shelter if I need to bug out. The most important thing to me though is not freaking out. Keep my head and rationalize the situation, then act.


----------



## sb47 (Dec 6, 2014)

Odog said:


> There's also the difference in geographic locations to consider. Here in southern Idaho, we don't have many big cities, a big city to me is 15,000 people. We are small town (100 - 2000) people. Prepping for a disaster for me is food, water, ammo, and fuel. In the event of an EMP horse travel is avaliable. Plenty of meat standing around too. Our county has almost 3:1 ratio of dairy cows to people. That's in the hundreds of thousand cows in one county. Also lots of natural shelter if I need to bug out. The most important thing to me though is not freaking out. Keep my head and rationalize the situation, then act.




Time of year or what season it is would also affect when and how you travel.
I have put some thought into an EMP attack and do have a small stash of electronics that are EMP resistant. "I hope"
With an EMP attack it would not affect all electronics and some only for a short time.
I stick with the older tube type electronics as back ups to my EMP resistant electronic box.
The older analog type electronics are not as badly affected as is the newer micro chip electronics are during an EMP.

I remember the days when everything had tubes in them and they always had new ones at the local store.
I remember keeping spare tubs for back ups just like we do now with light bulbs for the TV and radios that we had at the time.
.


----------



## Odog (Dec 6, 2014)

It's funny but a couple of years ago I was working 200 miles from home and my daughters were staying with my parents. It was the Mayan calendar scare deal and for some reason I was thinking of an EMP and how if get back to my girls if that happened. My rock drill has no electronics, all mechanical and there were a couple old D6 dozers and an old D9 that were all mechanical too. I figured worse case scenario I could take the 9 and push my way down the interstate and back home. Crazy I know but when you're drilling deep, you have time to think of these things


----------



## sb47 (Dec 6, 2014)

It would be the micro electronics and things with chips and processing chips that would be most at risk.
Old machinery probably wouldn't be effected unless there were running at the time of the EMP.
I don't know how it would effect batteries though. 
It would depend on the location of the EMP and how strong it is and how shielded it was.
I have an old horse but I haven't road her in years. 
I think bicycles would be the new transportation for most for a long time.
But there is still hydro power that could be back up and running but getting the grid back up would take a long time.
Old analog electronics would become a priceless item.
Old CB's would be like cell phones again.


----------



## Odog (Dec 6, 2014)

Yeah bicycles and horses would be in high demand again. You are right about hydro power too. the electronics involved in the inverters on wind turbines would determine if they were able to still produce.


----------



## ijon1 (Dec 7, 2014)

interesting.


----------



## jrider (Dec 7, 2014)

This thread has gone down hill


----------



## olyman (Dec 7, 2014)

Did you know man is capable of running a horse to death. Not in short burst of speed but can run farther over a day than any other animal on earth. That is if good shape and mentally prepared .[/QUOTE]
ive read that before.. that's how Indians caught many of their horses, excellent physical shape....don't see any old photos,,of fat Indians...


----------



## Chris-PA (Dec 7, 2014)

sb47 said:


> It would depend on the location of the EMP and how strong it is and how shielded it was.


Some of the EMP thing is hype. The field strength will vary by location, and the impact on electronics will vary with what the circuit is and how it is designed. I expect most of the products I design will fare pretty well, if they have been installed correctly anyway.

In the many threads on here complaining about EPA tests and standards for engine and stove exhaust emissions, I have often said that these are really pretty typical for various industries. This is a good example of that - the products I help design will have a much easier time with EMP, as they are part of the power grid and must meet US and international standards. The US and other nations have different standards, and they are quite difficult to meet. These standards are a mixture of various government and industry requirements. Prior to such standards, and presently in consumer markets where the requirements are much easier, the equipment would be much less capable of surviving a high energy transient. 

Learning how to do it well took many years, and it is often a a real PITA - the standards keep changing, they are often poorly written and subject to different interpretations. But now that we have that knowledge/capability it is a huge advantage for us in the market. I see things designed by people who failed to learn the rules first and haven't got a prayer of passing - that is what would be offered to the market without the standards forcing the development of ways to pass them.


----------



## zogger (Dec 7, 2014)

And speaking of prepping for things and ebola...this is three years old, looks like a breakthrough..ever heard of it? Not just for ebola but various viruses. Or is this yet another good treatment that works too good so they ignore it? I just find it interesting, I used to follow a range of tech stuff all the time, neat invention after neat invention..most disappear, especially any that seriously threaten the status quo of making money for entrenched big firms. 

https://www.ll.mit.edu/news/DRACO.html


----------



## Chris-PA (Dec 7, 2014)

zogger said:


> And speaking of prepping for things and ebola...this is three years old, looks like a breakthrough..ever heard of it? Not just for ebola but various viruses. Or is this yet another good treatment that works too good so they ignore it? I just find it interesting, I used to follow a range of tech stuff all the time, neat invention after neat invention..most disappear, especially any that seriously threaten the status quo of making money for entrenched big firms.
> 
> https://www.ll.mit.edu/news/DRACO.html


Ebola pandemic? That's so last week's news.


----------



## Whitespider (Dec 8, 2014)

*L-O-L ‼*


----------



## Saddle Mander (Dec 9, 2014)

sb47 said:


> When you give a number, there is a rule, you say 123-456-7890 with a pause in between. Not...1234567890.
> .



I find that folks will start off slowly while talking about the unimportant stuff then race though their phone number like they just realized a piano is about to fall on their head so they have to hang up.


----------



## sb47 (Dec 9, 2014)

Saddle Mander said:


> I find that folks will start off slowly while talking about the unimportant stuff then race though their phone number like they just realized a piano is about to fall on their head so they have to hang up.



Some don't even leave a number to call back. I guess they just assume I can pull it out of the thin air.


----------



## Marine5068 (Dec 11, 2014)

Callers sometimes forget that a clear message is a good thing. As for crime and guns in USA, if you read stats at all, crime is actually down across USA and fewer prisoners are being locked up. First time in over ten years that this is happening.
I can't say that I trust everyone I meet, but at home I'm safe and sound without handguns. Especially with my American Bulldog "Knuckles" on guard.

Here's a link to read all about it

http://www.npr.org/blogs/thetwo-way...-up-fewer-people-attorney-general-holder-says


----------



## fixit1960 (Dec 11, 2014)

Marine5068 said:


> Callers sometimes forget that a clear message is a good thing. As for crime and guns in USA, if you read stats at all, crime is actually down across USA and fewer prisoners are being locked up. First time in over ten years that this is happening.
> I can't say that I trust everyone I meet, but at home I'm safe and sound without handguns. Especially with my American Bulldog "Knuckles" on guard.
> 
> Here's a link to read all about it
> ...




I personally attribute the decrease in violent crime to the expansion in numerous states recently in concealed carry users. It was proven by FBI stats some 4 years ago that as each state reviewed and rewrote their concealed carry gun laws and allowed for more permit holder violent crime dropped in the following years. Seems the criminals weren't all warm and fuzzy about accosting someone when they may be armed...


----------



## lone wolf (Dec 11, 2014)

olyman said:


> Did you know man is capable of running a horse to death. Not in short burst of speed but can run farther over a day than any other animal on earth. That is if good shape and mentally prepared .


ive read that before.. that's how Indians caught many of their horses, excellent physical shape....don't see any old photos,,of fat Indians...[/QUOTE]
Lets see you outrun mine


----------



## olyman (Dec 11, 2014)

lone wolf said:


> ive read that before.. that's how Indians caught many of their horses, excellent physical shape....don't see any old photos,,of fat Indians...


Lets see you outrun mine View attachment 385930
[/QUOTE]
wonderful challenge,,,,,40 yrs ago.....real funny


----------



## hseII (Dec 11, 2014)

Whitespider said:


> Hmmmm..... I carry daily, it has nothin' to do with "feeling" safe, and it has nothin' to do with where I live.
> Goin' armed don't make you safer... I figure gettin' kilt fur lack of shootin' back just ain't right.
> *


All Day Everyday, unless I'm at work


----------



## hseII (Dec 11, 2014)

slowp said:


> Hope you wear a gun on each side so your back doesn't get screwed up. Then add one of those bandoliers and a cowboy hat. Carry a flag along too, maybe two of them. You'll need a huge American one and then maybe a Don't Tread On Me (both which have been bastardized) or if you really want to look scary, a Confederate flag--white sheets are optional.
> 
> Now, back to the OP, I'd also add to my answering machine, please speak slowly and leave your phone number. I hate having to replay a phone message over and over while trying to understand the phone number gibberish.



We did away with "the white sheets" here a few years ago: too easily stained, and a ***** to clean.

I'm Not really in to looking scary.

I bet you have one of these



I hope you are never in a situation where you wish you'd been armed.

I Hope You Have a Great Day SlowP


----------



## brucew44guns (Dec 11, 2014)

sb47 said:


> It get several calls a day wanting firewood, Dumb ass don't leave a call back number. (REALLY)
> How stupid can you get?


Not sure how stupid that is---but it sure is a way to not get any firewood.


----------



## Brian B. (Dec 11, 2014)

hseII said:


> We did away with "the white sheets" here a few years ago: too easily stained, and a ***** to clean.
> 
> I'm Not really in to looking scary.
> 
> ...



And Slowp makes YET ANOTHER FRIEND.. LOL

Goodness liber'tards kill me, the "stupid" just oozes from every pore.


----------



## sb47 (Dec 15, 2014)

HuskStihl said:


> If'n i had to have a gun on my person at all times to feel safe, I'd probably move



Who can afford that?


----------



## HuskStihl (Dec 15, 2014)

sb47 said:


> Who can afford that?



I could and I would. In fact, after we had kids, I moved us out of where we were living to safer pastures. 
I've been away from this thread, but please don't read too much into my previous post. U'r description made u'r neighborhood sound like the Iraq-Turkey border. If it is really as rough as you portrayed it to be, and my family lived there, I would move. Any gun politics taken from my post were not intended from this end


----------



## CRThomas (Dec 16, 2014)

People call me and want a rank of firewood I tell them I can't sell them a rank because people on arboritesite say there is no such thing and it is agin the law. Which I don't sell bulk firewood I sell bundled firewood. When selling bundled firewood every once in a while some body say that ain't a 12 by 12 I say no it's a bundle. My ad says I sell a bundle for $5.00 not a 12 by 12.


----------



## HuskStihl (Dec 16, 2014)

I lost an argument with a waiter once who insisted the 12 ounce steak was a better deal than the 1 pound steak, as it was cheaper. Everybody knows there are 12 ounces in a pound.


----------



## jrider (Dec 16, 2014)

A woman I work with ordered 3/4 of a pound a cheese...yes only a woman would order that amount...the kid behind the counter gave her 0.34 pounds and said that was three fourths. She got what she deserved for not ordering a half or full pound. lol


----------



## lone wolf (Dec 16, 2014)

jrider said:


> A woman I work with ordered 3/4 of a pound a cheese...yes only a woman would order that amount...the kid behind the counter gave her 0.34 pounds and said that was three fourths. She got what she deserved for not ordering a half or full pound. lol


Should have ordered 75 lbs


----------



## slowp (Dec 16, 2014)

hseII said:


> We did away with "the white sheets" here a few years ago: too easily stained, and a ***** to clean.
> 
> I'm Not really in to looking scary.
> 
> ...



Hmmm, don't know why I looked at this thread. I have no tacky signs on my property--period. Not even a No Trespassing sign. Nobody bothers me. And, I don't think "arming" means you are going to come out ahead. You ever killed anybody? I haven't, and I'd be having quite a debate in my head before I ever pulled a gun out. That's how it should be. Life should not be so cheap.

Nope, I don't have such a sign nor do I strut about proclaiming I have guns (to steal). Guns are not toys. Guns are a messy, final answer. There's no going back once you kill somebody.

I agree with HS. If you are living in a horrible place, move. Affordable or not, move. After all, you are willing to kill for your family, why not go down a bit in the financial part if it means a better place? Just don't move here. We don't need a bunch of paranoid people with bad backs from carrying unbalanced weight. 

And yes, I plan on having a wonderful day. I slept well last night. That usually means the day will be good.


----------



## CRThomas (Dec 16, 2014)

A pound is 16 ounces


----------



## hupte (Dec 16, 2014)

HuskStihl said:


> I lost an argument with a waiter once who insisted the 12 ounce steak was a better deal than the 1 pound steak, as it was cheaper. Everybody knows there are 12 ounces in a pound.


thats ridiculous!! everyone knows there is 128 ounces in a gallon that weighs a pound. lol. jk. 



jrider said:


> A woman I work with ordered 3/4 of a pound a cheese...yes only a woman would order that amount...the kid behind the counter gave her 0.34 pounds and said that was three fourths. She got what she deserved for not ordering a half or full pound. lol


 lol. ya!! I cant find a flaw in that one!!!! lol.


----------



## hupte (Dec 16, 2014)

slowp said:


> nor do I strut about proclaiming I have guns (to steal).


ya i totally agree with you, cause i think all criminals look for the house with the most guns, that way they can break in and steal some guns. makes sense to me!! lol.


----------



## olyman (Dec 16, 2014)

hupte said:


> ya i totally agree with you, cause i think all criminals look for the house with the most guns, that way they can break in and steal some guns. makes sense to me!! lol.


----------



## olyman (Dec 16, 2014)

Brian B. said:


> And Slowp makes YET ANOTHER FRIEND.. LOL
> 
> Goodness liber'tards kill me, the "stupid" just oozes from every pore.


----------



## Whitespider (Dec 16, 2014)

slowp said:


> _*I don't think "arming" means you are going to come out ahead.*_


No it don't... I agree.
"Coming out ahead" is more about willingness and mindset... but if someone is shootin' at ya', your chances of "coming out ahead" is significantly improved if'n ya' can shoot back‼



> *Guns are not toys.*


I agree again... guns are not toys, they are extremely useful and versatile tools.



> _* Guns are a messy, final answer.*_


"Messy" depends on the application... and your perception of it.
They are not the "final answer"... but the answer they offer as an option may be "final".



> _*There's no going back once you kill somebody.*_


Pretty much the point... don't ya' think??


----------



## whatscooking (Dec 16, 2014)

After reading on here that the local parts store was the place to get a Mighty Vac I thought I would go take a peek. Walked up to the part counter and asked for one that would do both pressure and vac. He turned around and grabbed one and said here this one does both. I am getting old enough to take my time and look things over before opening my mouth but something didn't look right, I didn't have my glasses. I gave it back to him and said I believe this one doesn't do both. He grabbed it back while saying it does both, I calmly said show me. I could plainly see the gauge only went one way, nothing on the box about making pressure and the price was too low. The guy was getting more pissed by the moment so I said goodbye and went down the road to Napa and got it there. Once again I can piss someone off and not mean to.


----------



## Whitespider (Dec 16, 2014)

whatscooking said:


> _*I can piss someone off and not mean to.*_


We should start a club 
*


----------



## CRThomas (Dec 16, 2014)

I have carried a gun all my life. Things are changing in any place you live. My daughter they never lock there doors but it is moving that way. It's nice to just get out of your truck and leave the keys in itthe keys The world is changing. I bought 6 acres for storage and theybroke in the shop striped the copper out and tried to dig one of the septic tanks up. In st. Lois mo there were 186 killing this year I live a 100 miles away it will be on us shortly in time it will be every where.


----------



## woodchuck357 (Dec 16, 2014)

HuskStihl said:


> I lost an argument with a waiter once who insisted the 12 ounce steak was a better deal than the 1 pound steak, as it was cheaper. Everybody knows there are 12 ounces in a pound.


Perhaps he had worked in a jewelry store before the waiter gig. A pound of gold is 12 oz. Therefore a pound of feathers (or steak) actually weighs more than a pound of gold.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Troy_weight


----------



## Brian B. (Dec 22, 2014)

slowp said:


> Hmmm, don't know why I looked at this thread. I have no tacky signs on my property--period. Not even a No Trespassing sign. Nobody bothers me. And, I don't think "arming" means you are going to come out ahead. You ever killed anybody? I haven't, and I'd be having quite a debate in my head before I ever pulled a gun out. That's how it should be. Life should not be so cheap.
> 
> Nope, I don't have such a sign nor do I strut about proclaiming I have guns (to steal). Guns are not toys. Guns are a messy, final answer. There's no going back once you kill somebody.
> 
> ...



You will never pass your genes on.. SLOWP, THATS ENOUGH FOR ME  .. 

We all win!!, and you..



You lose..


----------

